# Sitting on the toilet



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

Does anyone else realize how disoriented they feel when they sit on the toilet







? It's like I'm sitting there and I can't even feel my butt and just pushing anything out feels weird. At this point.. nothing disgusts me and nothing is embarrasing to talk about it's just pathetic how dp even interferes with taking a crap. Maybe it's cause when you're sitting there trying to do your business..







you have more time to think and focus on the lurking dp. Aghh.. why does sitting on the toilet discourage me from recovery









P.S .. im sure this thread brought on some lols







and is defintely a whole nother level to complaining... but I don't give a shit!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Lol, i love you Meesha. This did in fact make me LOL


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Oki Outlaw... Lol...

Your post is wierd... lol... but I get what your saying. I dont feel like that when Im on the toilet, but instead often while I eat... The feeling of the food in my mouth feels strange and wierd. Sometimes also, just my tongue alone feels wierd in my mouth...

DP is strange...


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

my DR is the most intense when i sit on the toilet ! i hate it! i cant relax and nothing will come out. what makes it worse is that at the wall on the other side of the toilet, there is a huge mirror, so i am always forced to see me and feel DP'd. i hung up a sign which says "everything is alright" to make me calm but it doesnt work. on top of that, the bathroom is not inside my apartment but in the hallway and everybody can hear me making noises, this is not very relaxing. i hate it, can make better businesses on public toilets than at home.


----------



## RockinCelery (Nov 13, 2010)

Oddly enough before I ever became really anxious and dp'd I used to get feelings of what I now know to be dp. When I used to go to toilet sometimes I would for a brief second freak out and think I was dreaming and was actually peeing the bed....very odd....


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

I feel quite disorientated when on the toilet. I get quite a bit of DR and my mind si full of like a billion thoughts and I can't concentrate at all. Ugh


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Funny name for a topic but yes, i think that that has been the place where i've been hit by episodes of dpdr in my life leading up to having dpdr fulltime. Strange, so yes i always feel very disoriented there...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Epic topic lol, but yeah I get that as well


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

Hm.. maybe its the lighting in the washroom and the way everything sounds because of the tiles? When you're in a washroom.. you know you're in a washroom.. No wonder I would get weird feelings in the washroom too even before my Dp.


----------



## Nicole_22 (Sep 25, 2010)

I can agree with you on that one... not as much on the toilet, but i simply hate it when im showering.... I get so claustrophic when im showering... i can bearly feel the water on me, and the sound of the water terrifies me! same with bathing... putting my head under water makes me anxious!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

You know, it's actually interesting that you posted this. I find it to be quite the opposite for me. I enjoy my time on the toilet. There is something about being alone in the bathroom that is peaceful and serene to me.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I must admit that toilet time is fine for me as long as I can distract myself with something else to do. My Siamese cat will not leave me alone when I am doing my business. She must get petted then--why? I always have something to read, such as my local free newspaper that comes in the mail or my Cat Fancy magazine. Looking at all the beautiful kitties is relaxing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

LMAO...good 1. Well I can obviously relate or wouldnt have checked the thread. Yeah I dont give a shit either what I talk about anymore..LOL...still laughing..too true and too fny. Yeah I am better at using the toilet now..woo hoo. I hated it for like 14yrs..felt the same. Not too bad now but still not right.

superunknown


----------

